# [SOLVED] Aktualizacja czasu dostępu.

## nUmer_inaczej

Wtam.

Czy jest sposób by uzyskać dane o ostatnio uruchamianych plikach? - prosiłbym o wskazanie sposobu pozyskania takich informacji.

Próbuję poprzez: `find $HOME -daystart -amin +0 -type f -printf "%p\n"' jednak nie wskazuje mi na pliki multimedialne, jak choćby avi, flac itp.Last edited by nUmer_inaczej on Mon Apr 21, 2014 1:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dziadu

Czy masz fs zamontowany z opcją noatime? Jeśli tak, to nie będzie modyfikowany czas dostępu do pliku, zatem tylko pliki edytowane/utworzone ostatnio zostaną wyświetlone.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Dzięki za odpowiedź. 

System plików mam zamontowany z `atime' (domyślnie).

Jednak - przy takim poleceniu find j/w - aktualizuje mi czas dostępu tylko raz na 24 h, natomiast modyfikacji po każdej zmianie.

Sprawdzałem `stat file' i nie aktualizuje mi czasu dostępu częściej. 

Czego to może być przyczyna?

----------

## dziadu

Nie wiem ale znalazłem ciekawy wpis z krytyką atimeL http://superuser.com/questions/464290/why-is-cat-not-changing-the-access-time

Może masz jakieś cache'owanie albo coś i atime nie jest aktualizowany? Co się dzieje jak wywołasz sync?

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Wyłączyłem cachowanie hdparm, prelink, preload - nadal to samo.

Wywołanie sync nic nie zmienia.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Okazało się, że mam niezbyt aktualizowanego mana do mounta - wystarczyło jawnie określić w opcjach montowania -  `strictatime' (aktualizuj zawsze).

```

/dev/sda12     /home          ext4    rw,nouser,strictatime,async,nosuid,nodev 0 1

```

Problem uważam za rozwiązany.

----------

